# New glock store



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

On the Glock website they have expanded their store to include some Glock parts. They seem to be reasonably priced. Barrels, backstraps, sights, and magazine parts. They even have their new 50 rd. practice rounds. May want to check it out if you own a glock.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.glockstore.com/


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

More like:

https://store.teamglock.com/?__utma...rganic|utmctr=glock&__utmv=-&__utmk=256137538

This is directly from Glock.


----------

